

International Space Station View of Sarychev Volcano Near Japan [gif] - WestCoastJustin
http://i.imgur.com/a1mi760.gifv

======
josho
That's an incredible perspective. It seems like their are missing frames as
the motion isn't fluid throughout. Do you have the original source?

